# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ηλιακος θερμοσυφωνας δεν ζεσταινει το νερο με τον ηλιο.

## pgt397

ειναι του 2011.
Δουλευε ρολοι μεχρι την ανοιξη του τρεχοντος ετους.
Παρατηρησα οτι το νερο το καλοκαιρι δεν ειναι τοσο καυτο οσο αλλες χρονιες που δεν μπορουσες να το ακουμπισεις.
Τα πανελ ειναι καθαρα.Δεν ειδα πουθενα διαροες.......
Ανοιξα το πανω μερος και προσθεσα αντιψυκτικο.Δεν νομιζω να ειδα διαφορα.
Το κακο παραεγινε αυτες τις τις τελευταιες μερες οπου ενω εχει ηλιο ολη μερα βγαινει ενα χλιαρο νερο......αν της βρυση το κρυο ειναι 10 βαθμους αυτο ειναι βια 20.......
Οταν ανοιγω ομως το ρευμα ζεσταινει αψογα,οπως παντα......
Τι αλλο μπορω να τσεκαρω?
Μιας και θα μου κοψουνε το ρευμα να κανω μπανιο καθε φορα που θα εχει ηλιο.......... :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

ΙΣΩΣ να έχει τρυπήσει το μπόιλερ.
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να βραχεί η μόνωση κι επομένως να μην ζεσταίνει τόσο καλά αλλά μέτρια (η μόνωση έχει σταματήσει να δουλεύει και φεύγει η θερμότητα στον αέρα), αυτό που περιγράφεις δηλαδή.
Θα βγάλεις το καπάκι του μπόιλερ:
solar_heater_boiler.jpg
Και θα εξετάσεις τη μόνωση να δεις αν είναι βρεγμένη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Πάντως πληροφοριακά να σου πω ότι είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα ( μέσα στο κατακαλ'όκαιρο να έχω μέχρι 35 ή 40 βαθμούς κελσίου στο νερό) και η γυναίκα μου αναγκαζότανε να ζεσταίνει νερό στην κατσαρόλα για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί δεν τα έχω καλά με την κατανάλωση ρεύματος και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ υγραέριο στο σπίτι, δεν άναβα την αντίσταση του ηλιακού μου καθόλου. Τελικά μόλις χαλάσαμε δυο τρείς κατσαρόλες και αφού τους κάψαμε τα χερούλια τους από την συνεχόμενη χρήση μία ημέρα αποφάσισα να δω τι στο καλό συμβαίνει με τον ηλιακό μου ξεκινώντας φυσικά από το υγρό που συμπληρώνουμε, γιατί δεν έβρισκα κάτι άλλο να κάνω . Το θέμα είναι ότι χρειάστηκε να βάλω 4 λίτρα από αυτό το υγρό ( νομίζω Ethylene glycol )κι άλλα 4 λίτρα νερό βρύσης δηλαδή συνολικά 8 λίτρα πήρε μέσα. Χαμός μετά από αυτό, η θερμοκρασία υπερβαίνει τους 80 το καλοκαίρι αλλά λόγω μεγάλης οικογένειας έχουμε κατανάλωση κι έτσι έχουμε πάντα ζεστό νερό. Να σου πω ότι το υπερχείλισα φουλ , δεν ξέρω αν έκανα το σωστό έχουν περάσει τρία χρόνια από τότε και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο.

----------


## Panoss

Το 'κανε κι αυτός:
*




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από pgt397


Ανοιξα το πανω μερος και προσθεσα αντιψυκτικο.Δεν νομιζω να ειδα διαφορα.


*Πληροφοριακά, στο θερμοσίφωνα βάζουμε ψυκτικό από προπυλενογλυκόλη κι όχι αιθυλενογλυκόλη.Η διαφορά είναι ότι την προπυλενογλυκόλη, αν μία στο εκατομμύριο, την καταπιείς (σε περίπτωση πχ που τρυπήσει το μπόιλερ), δεν παθαίνεις κάτι, ενώ με την άλλη...

----------

chipakos-original (19-10-18), vasilimertzani (19-10-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν έχει τρυπήσει το μποιλερ η βρεγμένη μόνωση το μόνο που θα κανει θα έχει μειωμένη ικανότητα μόνωσης.αν έχει τρυπήσει το πάνελ θα έχει μειωμένη ικανότητα παραγωγής ζεστού νερου.
Στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις αν όπως λέει συμπληρωσε-σωστα- υγρά θα το καταλάβαινε γιατί θα έβλεπε υγρα, κάτω,σημάδια από υγρά και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.
Αν δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ συντήρηση ενδέχεται να θέλει καθαρισμό εσωτερικά.

----------


## Panoss

Αν είχε τρυπήσει το πάνελ θα το καταλάβαινε αμέσως μόλις συμπλήρωσε αντιψυκτικό, γιατί θα τρέχανε τα υγρά και θα το έβλεπε.
Ενώ όταν τρυπάει το μπόιλερ, η μεγάλη ποσότητα υγρών απορροφάται από τη μόνωση. Βέβαια, κάποια στιγμή στάζει, αλλά είναι πιο δύσκολο να το αντιληφθείς και γι αυτό μου φαίνεται πιθανότερο να τρύπησε το μπόιλερ.

----------


## fisakis

Οταν συμπλήρωσες αντιψυκτικό (που το αντιψυκτικο ειναι λαθος-προπυλενογλυκόλη βαζουμε) ποσο αντιψυκτικό πήρε? Ανοιξες και τη 2η ταπα ωστε να κανει εξαερωση το κυκλωμα καθώς γεμίζεις? Το σύπτωμα σου οφείλεται σε μη κυκλοφορια του ψυκτικού υγρού. Αυτο μπορει να οφείλεται σε εγκλωβισμένο αέρα στο πανω μερος του κυκλώματος και εμποδίζει το νερο να κανει το κύκλο του. Επίσης, νομίζω πως οι ηλιακοι εχουν μια ανεπιστροφη βαλβίδα στο κλειστο κυκλωμα ωστε το υγρό να μην γυρίζει αντιστροφα. Κοιτα να δεις αν υπαρχει τετοια βαλβίδα και αν ναι ελεξε οτι δουλευει σωστα. 
Θεωρω κι εγω οτι αν ειχες διαρροή στο μποϊλερ θα το εβλεπες να στάζει.

----------


## pgt397

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Επιδει δεν ειχα κανει ποτε σερβις,ναι 6-7 χρονια ΠΟΤΕ,ειχαν βουλωσει και οι δυο σωληνες που κατεβαινουν απο το μποιλερ,εσωτερικα του μποιλερ.
Εφερα μαστορα (20ευρω) ξεβουλωσε τον ενα και οντως για δυο μερες ειχε ζεστρο νεςρο.Μετα τιποτα.
Αφου ειχα δει τι εκανε ο μαστορας,ανεβηκα και εβαλα συρμα μεσα και στην δευτερη σωληνα μεχρι που απελευθερωθικε και αρχισε να τρεχει φουλ ροη το νερο!
Απ οτυοτε,καμμια 10αρια μερες το νερο ειναι πολυ ζεστο!!!!!
Αφου εκλεισα τις σωληνωσεις εριξα νερο απο την μια πανω τρυπα μεχρι να ξεχειλησει η αλλη.
Tωρα που λογικα εχουνε κατσει τα νερα στο ηλιακο ποσο αντιψυκτικο να βαλω?
Εδω λεει ασχημα για το αλλο χημικο προπυλενογλυκόλη :
http://theros.gr/Proionta/Eidiseis-p...aka-kuklomata/

----------


## Panoss

Εδώ αναφέρει αναλογία 1 προς 10 (1 αντιψυκτικό, 10 νερό). (αλλού έχω διαβάσει διαφορετικές αναλογίες, π.χ. 1 προς 4)
Αν η χωρητικότητα του εσωτερικού κυκλώματος του ηλιακού σου είναι π.χ. 12lt (τόσο είναι του δικού μου) βάζεις 1,2lt.

----------


## Gregpro

> Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
> Επιδει δεν ειχα κανει ποτε σερβις,ναι 6-7 χρονια ΠΟΤΕ,ειχαν βουλωσει και οι δυο σωληνες που κατεβαινουν απο το μποιλερ,εσωτερικα του μποιλερ.
> Εφερα μαστορα (20ευρω) ξεβουλωσε τον ενα και οντως για δυο μερες ειχε ζεστρο νεςρο.Μετα τιποτα.
> Αφου ειχα δει τι εκανε ο μαστορας,ανεβηκα και εβαλα συρμα μεσα και στην δευτερη σωληνα μεχρι που απελευθερωθικε και αρχισε να τρεχει φουλ ροη το νερο!
> Απ οτυοτε,καμμια 10αρια μερες το νερο ειναι πολυ ζεστο!!!!!
> Αφου εκλεισα τις σωληνωσεις εριξα νερο απο την μια πανω τρυπα μεχρι να ξεχειλησει η αλλη.
> Tωρα που λογικα εχουνε κατσει τα νερα στο ηλιακο ποσο αντιψυκτικο να βαλω?
> *Εδω λεει ασχημα για το αλλο χημικο προπυλενογλυκόλη :*
> http://theros.gr/Proionta/Eidiseis-p...aka-kuklomata/


Λέει  άσχημα  για  την  ΑΠΛΗ  προπυλενογλυκόλη, και  έχει  δίκιο. Όπως  λέει  επίσης  ότι  είναι  ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ  ΛΑΘΟΣ  να  βάζουμε  αντιψυκτικό  αυτοκινήτων  (αιθυλενογλυκόλη)  στον  ηλιακό  και  έχει  πάλι  δίκιο. Το  σωστό  είναι  να  χρησιμοποιούμε  εγκεκριμένα  εμπορικά  προιόντα  με  βάση  την  προπυλενογλυκόλη, τα  οποία  έχουν  σχεδιαστεί  ειδικά  για  αυτή  τη  χρήση, όπως  σωστά  προτείνεται  στο  link  που  έβαλες. Πρέπει  επιτέλους  να  σταματήσει  η  επικίνδυνη  συνήθεια  του  να  βάζουμε  αντιψυκτικό  αυτοκινήτων, επειδή  ο  έμπορος-δολοφόνος  ισχυρίζεται  ότι  αυτό  είναι  το κατάλληλο.

----------


## Panoss

Υπάρχει όμως το Tyfo, TyfocorΒ L, δοχείο 5 λίτρων 48,60 €, δηλαδή 9.72€ το λίτρο.

Και υπάρχει όμως και το Felder, 3€ το λίτρο. 


*Αντιπαγωτικό υγρό ηλιακών FELDER 1lt
*

Αυτούσιο υγρό *προπυλενογλυκόλης*

Μη τοξικό

Αντιπαγωτικό

Αντισκωριακό

Αντιθερμικό

Πώς θα ξέρει ο καταναλωτής ποιο να διαλέξει;
Θα πάει με το 'ακριβό=καλό';

----------


## Gregpro

Δεν  ξέρω  τι  θα  διαλέξει  ο  καταναλωτής, υπάρχουν  πολλά  προιόντα  στην  αγορά  με  διακυμάνσεις  στην  τιμή. Εγώ  πάντως  ΔΕΝ  θα  χρησιμοποιούσα  την  τοξική  αιθυλενογλυκόλη.

----------


## Panoss

Οκ, αυτό το ξεκαθαρίσαμε, το δίλημμα σε αυτά που έβαλα ήταν: μεταξύ ακριβής και φτηνής προπυλενογλυκόλης, ποια;

----------


## Gregpro

Εγώ  θα  επέλεγα  την  ακριβή. Η  απλή, φθηνή  προπυλενογλυκόλη  χωρίς  πρόσθετα, αλλοιώνεται, "καίγεται"  από  τις  υψηλές  θερμοκρασίες, με  αποτέλεσμα  τα  λεφτά  που  γλύτωσες, να  τα  χάνεις  σε  συχνές  αλλαγές  του υγρού και  σε  βλάβες  (βούλωμα  των  σωληνίσκων.)
Βάζεις  μια  φορά  την  ακριβή  και  ξεμπέρδεψες  για  αρκετά  χρόνια. Επειδή  πρόσφατα  στο  σπίτι  στο  χωριό  εγκατέστησα  boiler  τριπλής  ενέργειας  (σύστημα  βεβιασμένης  κυκλοφορίας), όταν  την  άνοιξη  εγκαταστήσω  και  τους  ηλιακούς  συλλέκτες, θα  ενημερώσω  για  το  ποια μάρκα  υγρού  χρησιμοποίησα.

----------

